# Haste Mu Season 3 Episode 2



## cucubear (Feb 23, 2008)

Proudly Presents:
"Season3 Episode2: The Summoner's Awakening"
www.HasteMu.net

*
*
Experience: 5000x
*
Drops: 80x
*
Fullly working Season1, Season2, Season3 ep1 and ep2.
*
Reset Type: Keep Stats
*
Reset Level: 400
*
Reset Payment: 200 million zen (Easy to get zen)
*
Reset System: via Website
*
Redistribute Stats: via Website
*
Spots: Very Large
*
Shops: DS/BC tickets, items+7+12+lk, orbs, scrools etc
*
Soul Success Rate: 70-80%
*
Kantru, BloodCastle, DevilSquare, CastleSiege etc events enabled
*
Custom commands for: addstats, pkclear, servertime, bring etc
*
Custom events: RushToLevel, ParadiseTime etc
*
Custom features: multivaults, minimap, 3dcamera etc
*
Server available 24/7 with 99% uptime.
*
Server connection: 1 Gbit uplink speed, supporting thousands online.
*
Dedicated Server Machine: Intel Xeon Woodcrest 5160 (4x3.0Ghz). 8 GB DDR2. 500 GB SCSI

New Game User Interface

The MuOnline Interface has been changed. All is using a new protocol, everything got redesigned, just as a new game. A lot of features at design have been added.

*
New Tridimensional Character Login Screen
*
New In-Game Interface and Menus
*
New Backgrounds, buttons, bars etc

New Character - The Summoner

Yes, you heard it right! The new addition to episode2 is a NEW character, called the summoner. I am sure that some of you heard of it already and always wanted to play and feel it! Now you got the chance with us!

*
First Class: Summoner
*
Second Class: Bloody Summoner
*
Third Class: Dimension Master
*
New Skills for this class. (Deadly skills: Neils, Sahmut etc)
*
New Weapons (Summoner Sticks) and Sets for this character
*
New Wings (Wings of Despair, Wings of Catastrophe)

New Map: Elbeland Kingdom

Even if it is the only new map of episode2, don`t be discouraged. This map is completely different. It has multiple types of lands in it, making it look like a big, vast world. Desert, Ice, Storm, Forest and many more!
Although, this map is the home of the Summoner. It includes 8 New monsters, which will make your adventure look more realistic!

Skill Tree (Once at Master Level)

Being similar to other MMORPGs, this skill tree offers you to learn new skills once you reach level 400 and are at Master Level also known as 3rd class.
However, we are still in development with this, as it requires a lot of work. We will add it as soon as possible, as we are already working on it!

The skill tree is divided in 4 main categories:

*
Offensive skills
*
Defensive skills
*
Enhancements
*
Universal skills

Below, there is a short movie, which we posted since the early BETA servers:

YouTube - Haste Mu Online Season 3 Episode 2...

Download Full Season3 Episode 2 Client: HERE
Register your HasteMu account: HERE
Ask for support in our forums: HERE

Enjoy your gameplay and be amazed of the new features!


----------

